#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مقالات آموزشی انواع شبکه و سرور >  > آموزشی: از خود سازنده هم بهتر روتر های میکروتیک را بشناسید

## nekooee

به نام خدا  
جزیئات روتر بورد های میکروتیک  - منبع این مطلب ویکی میکروتیک است با خیال راحت بخوانید 

RB مخفف RouterBOARD است 

خوب هر نامگذار برای هر روتر از چند بخش تشکیل شده است 
<board name> <board features>-<built-in wireless> <wireless card features>-<connector type> 
-<enclosure type> 
اولین گزینه Board Name یا نام روتر بورد 
دست اول 3 رقمی : روتر بورد های که در نام گذاری انها 3 رقم پشت سرهم اورده شده است مثل RB951 
               عدد اول برای سری ساخت روتر است 
               عدد دوم تعداد اینترفیس های کابلی روتر است 
               عدد سوم نیز تعداد اینترفیس وایرلس است 
دسته دوم کلمه : که معمولا یک نام است مانند sxt یا Groove 
دسته سوم نامگذاری های استثنا : این دسته خارج از سری و غیره هستند و  معمولا بیشتر از 9 اینترفیس دارند و یا مشخص کننده سال ساخت هستند مانند  600 - 800 - 1000 - 1100 - 2011  

ویژگی های روتربورد ها : 
ویژگی های هر روتر بورد بلافاصله بعد از نام بدون فاصله می اید مگر در دسته دوم که با خط تیره جدا شده است. 

درحال حاضر گزینه های زیر استفاده می شوند. 

U - پورت USB 
P - ارایه چند برق poe 
i - یک پورت برق poe 
A - رم بیشتر از مدل قبل 
H - پردازنده قوی تر از مدل قبل 
G - پورت های شبکه با سرعت گیگ 
L - روتر نسخه ضعیف 
S - داری پورت SFP 
e - کارت توصه PCI 
Xn -  که در اینجا n تعداد هسته است 

ویژگی های وایرلس موجود روی خود روتر : 

باند 
2 - یعنی در باند 2 کار می کند 
5 - یعنی در باند 5 کار می کند 
52 - یعنی هم در باند 2 و هم در باند 5 کار می کند 

قدرت هر کانال 
هیچی - حالت نرمال 
H - قدرت بالایی در وایرلس دارد 
HP - قدرت خیلی بالایی دارد 
SHP - قدرت وایرلس خیلی خیلی بالا است 

پروتکل  
خالی - یعنی استاندارد 802.11b_g_n 
n - استاندارد 802.11n 
ac - استاندارد 802.11ac 

تعداد کانال  
خالی - یعنی تک کانال 
D - دوکانال 
T - سه کانال 

نوع کانکتور 
خالی - یک کانکتور نسبت به مدل ویا هیچی 
MMCX - نوع کانکتور MMCX 
u.FL - نوع کانکتور u.FL 

ویژگی های نوع محفظه : 
خالی - نوع اصلی محفظه برای هر محصول 
RM - برای نصب داخل رک 
BU - واحد بورد ها که محفظه ندارند که در همان دسته اول جا می گیرند 
IN - برای محیط های داخل ساختمان 
OUT - برای محیط های آزاد 
SA - محفظه برای بخش انتن 
HG - محفظه برای انتن با گین بالا 
EM - رم قابل افزایش (استثنا) 

مثال  RB912UAG-5HPnD 
RB - روتر بورد 
912 - سری 9 با یک اینترفیس کابلی و 2 اینترفیس وایرلس 
UAG - داری USB و همچنین رم بیشتر و پورت شبکه گیگ 
5HPnD - باند کاری روتر 5 است و همچنین خیلی قوی است و در استاندارد 802.11n کار می کند و دو آنتن دارد. 

جزئیات نامگذاری کلود کور روتر : 
CCR مخفف CloudCoreRouter است. 
بخش های نام یک کلود کور روتر به شکل زیر است. 
<4 digit number>-<list of ports>-<enclosure type> 
عدد چهار رقمی : 
اولین عدد در چهار رقم کلود کور روتر نشان دهنده سری روتر است 
دو عدد بعد در چهار رقم رزرو شده است  
رقم چهارم تعداد هسته CPU است. 
لیست از پورت ها : 
G - پورت های شبکه گیگ دارد 
S - پورت SFP با سرعت 1 گیگابیت دارد 
S+ - پورت SFP با سرعت 10 گیگابیت دارد 

نوع محفظه : 
این قسمت با قسمت قبل مشترک است. 


  جزئیات نامگذاری کلود روتر سویئچ : 
CSR مخفف CloudRouterSwitch است. 

بخش های مختلف نام یک کلود روتر سوئیچ به شکل زیر است 
<3 digit number>-<list of ports>-<built-in wireless card>-<enclosure type> 
عدد سه رقمی : 
عدد اول از سه رقم مربوط به سری کلود روتر سویچ است 
دو عدد بعدی تعداد اینترفیس های کابلی را مشخص می کند (ethernet - SFP - +SFP) 

لیست از پورت ها : 
G - پورت های شبکه گیگ دارد 
S - پورت SFP با سرعت 1 گیگابیت دارد 
S+ - پورت SFP با سرعت 10 گیگابیت دارد 

کارت شبکه وایرلس که کارخانه روی دستگاه نصب کرده : 
ویژگی های کارت شبکه وایرلس دقیقا همان ویژگیهای کارت وایرلس روتر بورد ها هست 

نوع محفظه : 
این قسمت با قسمت قبل مشترک  

موفق باشید 
محمد جواد صبری

منبع: network.itpro .ir

----------

*arsa-pc*,*ghalam10*,*hamid1912*,*javad4680*,*mascctv*,*mohsen zmr*,*reza.kangan*,*setam*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

